# Blu Ray hookup to get netflix



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

I have an airlink 101 router hooked up to my cable modem and I'm interested in getting netflix, I also have a blu ray player which is not netflix ready so I bought a wireless adapter which hooks up to a usb port on the blu ray player problem is I'm not sure if this is the right way to do this. your help would be appreciated.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Quote "I also have a blu ray player which is not netflix ready "

If the blu ray player does not have the ability to install the netflix app then hooking the blu ray player to the router with a wireless adapter will do nothing for you getting netflix. 

If that is not your question you will need to clarify what your asking.. 

Hope that helped.


----------



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

ok then I'll just ask; how can I get netflix to stream to my blu ray player


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

pappy said:


> ok then I'll just ask; how can I get netflix to stream to my blu ray player


You will require a hardware device which is pre installed with Netflix app or compatible to download the app or able to access the internet through a browser on the device and stream Netflix.
So a DVD player with internet browser compatible with Netflix or DVD player with Netflix app.
Other options are devices like roku etc.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Something like a Roku Stick would be perfect provided you have an MHL compatible HDMI Input. That is required to power the USB Drive sized Stick. In lieu of having a MHL compatible input, at $99 an Apple TV works quite well. I use mine all the time in spite of the fact that my TV, PS3, OPPO BDP-93 all offer Netflix as well. The Apple TV is also great for the NBA League Pass as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

